

Exploring Client-Side MVC with Backbone.js - rudyjahchan
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2011/12/19/exploring-client-side-mvc-with-backbonejs/

======
xianpants
Nice write-up. We're using backbone on a project which is an SPA with a pretty
rich domain model. At any point, we may have multiple representations of the
same models on the screen. When changes come in from the server, we update the
appropriate models and all of the views update accordingly. It's pretty
awesome to see it in action.

I've observed that there's a notable learning curve with backbone (maybe all
client-side mvc). It may be because the framework doesn't dictate best
practices (it's pretty unopinionated, as they say). Also, I've seen backbone
thrown into web apps that weren't a good fit, resulting in a lot of friction.

------
mwynholds
This is a decent post, but why did you decide to use CoffeeScript? It seems
like just another hurdle for people trying to learn Backbone.

~~~
jarecare
Author here...I went with CoffeeScript because it's the default in Rails. It
also dramatically reduces the total lines of boilerplate code and syntactic
noise.

